
Covid-19 AI Literature review front end development - tayab
Hi all,<p>I am leading a group of clinicians and scientists in creating a literature review that is updated in real-time, to answer critical medical and scientific questions.https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kaggle.com&#x2F;covid-19-contributions<p>Kaggle has been a great home for the start of the project, and the community has provided us the tools we needed to come as far as we have. 
It has been a lot of fun having our medical team interact with the tech community to create this project.<p>We are looking to move this lit-review off of Kaggle (where we are manually updating an excel sheet to push to the site)and onto another site (GitHub, a new domain, etc?). We are looking for some front end developers to help us make the page more easily updatable as well as user friendly and navigatable for clinicians and scientists.<p>Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!<p>Please let me know if you have any questions
======
MrCoffee7
Groups of humans are already doing literature reviews, eg.
[https://scholarblogs.emory.edu/covid19roundup/issues/](https://scholarblogs.emory.edu/covid19roundup/issues/)

~~~
tayab
The goal is to switch from humans doing it to AI doing it. The number of
papers is doubling every 2 weeks and having humans do it is unsustainable

